# Town of Salem



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2014)

http://www.blankmediagames.com/TownOfSalem/

So this is basically mafia with pretty graphics.

We should play some time.


----------



## Alice (Jun 1, 2014)

I was gonna post this, but ha ha. Yeah, we should.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2014)

I beat ya to it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2014)

7 DEATHS! 7 ****ing deaths all with death notes and last wills...took ****ing 5 minutes.


----------



## Hot (Jun 2, 2014)

Been playing this ever since OB.

People on there are really gullibe though IMO. It's too easy to win.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been playing this a lot and it's quite fun with friends! Playing it with people you don't know is awkward though :x

- - - Post Merge - - -

My favorite role is the Godfather because I never get caught as scum in chat-based Mafia GOML.


----------



## unravel (Jun 6, 2014)

With Farobi and my code name is Godfather
He died so he wants to see my role and teammates


----------



## Farobi (Jun 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> With Farobi and my code name is Godfather
> He died so he wants to see my role and teammates


and here barely anyone even questions my inactiveness! #bestmafiamoments c:


----------



## unravel (Jun 6, 2014)

Farobi said:


> and here barely anyone even questions my inactiveness! #bestmafiamoments c:


Is this proves that I'm better GF than you? Lolnojoke when the game started and I got my role I just can't---


----------



## Farobi (Jun 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Is this proves that I'm better GF than you? Lolnojoke when the game started and I got my role I just can't---



Your framer died in my hands though mwehehehe
and so did the Doctor .. and the Lookout .


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 6, 2014)

I've registered, but I keep getting an error when I try to log in so I can't play yet. >.<


----------



## unravel (Jun 7, 2014)

Try again if still same error make a alt fb account and connect


----------



## Kildor (Jun 7, 2014)

WE SHOUD ALL PLAY BECAUSE THE LAST WILLS ARE HILARIOUS. 


I'll play alot when I get my computer.


----------



## unravel (Jun 7, 2014)

My favorite role is witch because I control the scum and he gave up at the end xD


----------



## Farobi (Jun 7, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> My favorite role is witch because I control the scum and he gave up at the end xD



how did that happen? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw -> add Farobi pls


----------



## unravel (Jun 7, 2014)

Day 4 A witch control me guys
Day 5 witch controlled me again 
Day 6 Ok I giv up guys kill me
Me: *mind* omg no one knows xD
//soofunnydies


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm playing. If anyone wants to add me, I'm Moritor.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 13, 2014)

There's a new update for ToS that has new characters, houses, and more!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 13, 2014)

Sweet, Imma go check that out now!


----------



## Farobi (Jun 23, 2014)

There was this custom game of 14 Vigilantes and 1 Witch.

I got the Witch and actually won the bloody game. LOL.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 24, 2014)

Crazy set-ups lol.

I won as the survivor too YOLO!


----------



## Hot (Jun 24, 2014)

Gonna start playing this again as Lie/Tiny.
My God there're so many changes.


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 24, 2014)

My friends have been raving about this game, I'll have to give it a try.


----------

